# Queen's Medal for Champion Shot



## Hurricane (13 May 2012)

Does anyone know where I could find more information regarding the Queen's Medal Competition? I have searched the forum as well as Google, all I have come up with is some outdated recipients and information on the medal. I am interested more in how to go about competing as well as what is involved in the competition.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 May 2012)

The medal is awarded at CFSAC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Small_Arms_Concentration


----------



## Hurricane (13 May 2012)

Thank you PuckChaser, that is exactley what I was looking for.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 May 2012)

I'm also deployed with a member of the Elite 50 from last year, so if you have specific questions I can pass them on to him.


----------



## Hurricane (13 May 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## VIChris (16 May 2012)

I was there last year too, and will be happy to answer any questions you have to the best of my knowledge. For us on the LFWA Reserve Squad, we qualified at the BCRA shoot in Chilliwack in early June. The top 20 were called first, but as not everyone was available for summer training and competition, some members were also selected based on availability. 

From there we trained together with our reg force squad in Wainwright for a few weeks, and then proceeded to Ottawa. In Ottawa we competed at the NSCC shoot, and then CFSAC. 

In speaking with the other competitors there, there are many different roads to CFSAC depending on your area and element affiliations. You should have some contact for a shooting team available through your OR who can guide you through the specifics for your area. 

Selection for us is coming up soon, and may be where you are too, so get after it!

A short blurb from two years back:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpzgnEHMv0U&feature=related


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Apr 2014)

Hurricane, 

Hope you got the answers to your questions. If not, drop me a line


----------

